# need help-battery Q



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Background-working on my klr 650. Had power issues. Went and cleaned and tightened a connection problem cleared up. Bike would roll over but not kick. I charged battery on small charger at 6amps for an hour. Battery charger indicated full charge. I then attempted to start bike. Smoke!!! Positive terminal was hot enough to melt rubber terminal cover. Connections are clean and tight.
Question-WTF? Is this just a bad battery or could it be another problem? 
Yes I am asking on klr forums as well but wanted to see if anyone here had an idea.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Battery is just doing its job. Bad starter or wiring is screwed up causing a dead short.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Yeah. Just got the battery tested and its good. Boo. Buying a new battery would have been an easy fix.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If your starter motor is drawing down the voltage too low it will rob the coils of too much power to make a decent spark.(assuming battery powered ignition, not mag) can you start it with out the starter? ie kick or push?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I think its an electric short or possibly the alternator. Got to go through the thing with a voltage meter I guess.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I then attempted to start bike. Smoke!!! Positive terminal was hot enough to melt rubber terminal cover. Connections are clean and tight.


Heat *only* happens because of excessive resistance.

The batt is obviously good, with strong output, or the meltdown would have never occurred. You have a LOT of resistance at that terminal where the meltdown happened. Fix that and then see what happens.


----------

